# Bearded dragon suddenly very aggressive - HELP!



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

Hoping some of you out there might be able to shed some light on our beardie slash. this evening he has suddenly started behaving in a very aggressive way we have never seen before...

we've had him nearly 2 years, he's 28 months old, recently shed, regular poos, no other problems we know of apart from a kink in the end of his tail where we think it is broken. i spoke to the vet about it and he said its unnecessary to amputate unless he has problems moving, not eating etc (which he never had).

he was fed my boyfriend earlier today and in the morning, then this afternoon i came home and he was fine + normal, we had a little cuddle and i put him back in viv. my boyfriend came home later about 7pm and went to see him and couldnt get near him, slash hissed at him and backed away everytime we tried to touch him, to the extent of actually running to the other end of his viv, never ever seen him do this before! i tried calmly approaching him and stroking him in his fave place (by his ear) and he wouldnt have any of it. just keeps puffing up his beard, turning black, making himself look big and hissing when we move close to him. its like hes scared of us for some reason... we decided to leave him as we didnt want to stress him out, and check on him in the morning.

its so strange he is never aggressive and has never bitten either of us (or anyone), EVER. he is so docile and friendly and ive never ever seen him act like this, i just dont know whats wrong with him. has this happened to anyone else? does anyone have any idea what it could mean or be? could the broken tail be causing him pain?? also i dont have any experience of brumation but could it be that? he has never brumated (if thats a word!?) before.

thanks in advance, sarah


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mine was bein a bit scatty last night i was strokin him then he made a dart to the back of the viv an was stood vertical up the back wall hiding under the plants as if he was hiding from me. 

Mine didnt go into full brumation but slowed down for a few months and for the past couple of weeks has been puffing up his beard and acting a bit strange. I read a great post which explains about brumation and the after effects. Ive posted the link below.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/806457-brumation-bearded-dragons.html


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

sarahreeves said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping some of you out there might be able to shed some light on our beardie slash. this evening he has suddenly started behaving in a very aggressive way we have never seen before...
> 
> ...


 
99% of the time aggression is linked to hormones in males and females
with females its mostly when they cycle[time of the month type thing]

with males its Territorial lots of things can trigger this
if your wearing black or a dark coloured t shirt
if you move or get new things in the room
or even the time of year

it should pass in a few weeks


----------



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

Hiya thanks for your replies. really good to know hes not insane!

he was still being funny this morning but my boyfriend has since managed to get him out and calm him down a bit! its so wierd and unusual to see him like this. the wearing black thing i have noticed before but i dont think its that as we weren't wearing black yesterday. i think like you said its just seasons etc or just terretorial!

cheers Bab1084 for the link, i will have to give it a read at lunch as at work now! :whistling2:

thanks for the advice! x


----------



## kelz.1988 (Nov 2, 2011)

One of my males does this occasionally, its usually because hes a little grumpy in the mornings, but is normally fine by the afternoon. It sometimes happens if hes about to shed as well.


----------

